
Show HN: Wundermilk - chris-at
https://github.com/laktak/wundermilk
======
chris-at
I almost didn't make this because the RTM client isn't bad, it's just that
looking like iOS 6 didn't help my motivation (a personal taste). I was still
surprised that moving your tasks from one system to another required so much
effort.

